

Are People in Silicon Valley Just Smarter? - cdvonstinkpot
http://singularityhub.com/2015/06/15/are-people-in-silicon-valley-just-smarter/

======
normloman
The answer is way simpler than this article suggests. What's really happening:
Energetic, technically inclined people are moving to SV from elsewhere to
attend the best tech schools in the country, make contacts with the valley's
huge network of tech investors, and land a job with Google/Facebook/Appple.
Coffee shops and chance encounters play some role in spurring innovation. But
what's really going on is that Silicon Valley's attracting innovators to come
there.

------
shopinterest
No, some of us are dumb as shit. Bell curves don't lie son!

